# How to link your video's and help promote your own



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

As I say in the video I am no computer whizz and many on here will know about this, but to the few that are like me and do not have computer knowledge they may like to know about this if they post video's on you tube and have an interest in gaining more views, If the wizard's on here can help improve views and subscriber's i'm all ears.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Some nice tips there Hawk.

Instead of filming your screen, a much better way to do it is to use a screen recorder.

Take a look at THIS

It is a free screen recorder package from Microsoft that works great. This is what I use to make my Inkscape tutorials.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good app!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Good app!


Sure is. Small, low system requirements and creates very small video files even at full HD, that upload perfectly to Youtube.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Some nice tips there Hawk.
> 
> Instead of filming your screen, a much better way to do it is to use a screen recorder.
> 
> ...


I still don't understand it what is it I have read it three times and still don't know what it is lol not kidding i'm hard work when it comes to computers it's easier for me to film the screen.


----------

